# Double reduction worm and wheel



## thriller007 (Jun 21, 2020)

The ideas were going through my head as to how to make a power feed for lifting and lowering the head on my small mill. It’s an awkward area to use the current hand wheel in tight quarters. A friend had an old (1965 ish) small 110v motor with a double Reduction worm and wheel that had a no load output of about 22 RPM. Now the wheels are turning 22 RPM is kind of slow so what can I use to speed this up and connect to my hand wheel? Why not use chain and sprocket’s from an old mountain bike. Build some adaptors for both the hand wheel side and the output shaft of the motor. Build a plate that mounts on top for the motor to mount to and experiment from there.  Make the sprockets bolt on so you can play with some different gearing. And then....to be continued...


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 21, 2020)

That should work just fine. Good project!


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 21, 2020)

Well I have had some success With the preliminary testing and the gearing I currently have it lowers at about 50 to 55 rpm. It goes up a bit slower at about 40 to 45 rpm. Time to put an amp meter on it to see what it is drawing for current and think about some gearing changes to speed it up slightly.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 22, 2020)

Or you could use a counterweight or spring to help raise it there is a few on youtube more than likely.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 22, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Or you could use a counterweight or spring to help raise it there is a few on youtube more than likely.


Great idea. Thanks I will look it up. You have the 601 as well don’t you? Do you use anything like that?


----------



## Tom O (Jun 22, 2020)

When I use it I just crank by hand you have to undo/redo the gib lock anyways. I would seriously consider a cooling fan on top of the motor though it really helps temp wise there is not enough cooling fins 4 I think, I should still have the file if you want I could print you up one.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 22, 2020)

Tom O said:


> When I use it I just crank by hand you have to undo/redo the gib lock anyways. I would seriously consider a cooling fan on top of the motor though it really helps temp wise there is not enough cooling fins 4 I think, I should still have the file if you want I could print you up one.


Thanks so much for the information. I would love to take a look at what yours looks like. I take it you’re talking about 3-D printing and I have no capability for that. Also do you use anything else for the counterweight or spring on yours?


----------



## Tom O (Jun 22, 2020)

I could print it up for you no problem there.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 22, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I could print it up for you no problem there.



Are you in Calgary?  I have stuff to send to @thriller007 this week.  PM me.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey there Tom, do you have brushes for the 605 or only the 601?


----------



## Tom O (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes I’m in Calgary the brushes I have are for the  Craftex 601.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok well that project seems to be working. It’s not quite as fast as I wanted but totally usable. Added  a up down switch  and mounted a capacitor. Time to move on to the next project. The powered x-axis power feed modification......


----------

